# Wyndham Myrtle Beach



## whitesandbluewater (Jun 8, 2012)

Which Wyndham MB resort would you say is the best for a family with young children 10 and under?


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Jun 8, 2012)

You did not say whether you are considering a purchase or just looking for information about which resort to use on a future vacation.

If you are looking to make a purchase please read the sticky at the top of the Forum. It emphaizes Wyndham Resorts at Myrtle Beach, SC.

If you are just looking for information about which resort to use on a future vacation you probably cannot go wrong with any of the Wyndham Resorts at Myrtle Beach, SC. 

The least crowded resort will be Wyndham Westwinds and possibly Towers on the Grove. 

The most active will probably be Wyndham Ocean Boulevard.

All of the resorts have plenty of activities for children under the age of ten.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 10, 2012)

Goofyhobbie said:


> You did not say whether you are considering a purchase or just looking for information about which resort to use on a future vacation.
> 
> If you are looking to make a purchase please read the sticky at the top of the Forum. It emphaizes Wyndham Resorts at Myrtle Beach, SC.
> 
> ...



Interesting response.  It just so happens that a number of Wyndham Myrtle Beach timeshares are up on E-Bay tonight.  It will be interesting to see which sell and at what price.


----------



## Renny30 (Jun 10, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Interesting response.  It just so happens that a number of Wyndham Myrtle Beach timeshares are up on E-Bay tonight.  It will be interesting to see which sell and at what price.



I want to own in MB. I want ARP for 4 nights stays in prime time. I'm trying to decide whether or not to take the leap.  Also trying to decide what I'm willing to pay.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jun 10, 2012)

whitesandbluewater said:


> Which Wyndham MB resort would you say is the best for a family with young children 10 and under?



We have only been to seawatch but our kids (4 and 5) loved it there. Plenty for them to do and didin't have to deal with crossing a road at all. 

Jason


----------



## antjmar (Jun 10, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> We have only been to seawatch but our kids (4 and 5) loved it there. Plenty for them to do and didin't have to deal with crossing a road at all.
> 
> Jason


I prefer seawatch based on the activities for our boys (3 and 6).  Love westwinds for just relaxing and the proximity of the rooms to ocean. Ocean blvd seems to big and takes too many points for oceanfront room IMO.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jun 10, 2012)

antjmar said:


> I prefer seawatch based on the activities for our boys (3 and 6).  Love westwinds for just relaxing and the proximity of the rooms to ocean. Ocean blvd seems to big and takes too many points for oceanfront room IMO.



We are confirmed for a 3 bed pres in October there. I would agree without VIP upgrades it would be almost 180,000 points for 4 nights. If I can get my upgrade I should get it for about 40,000 so it makes it more than reasonable. 

Jason


----------



## antjmar (Jun 11, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> We are confirmed for a 3 bed pres in October there. I would agree without VIP upgrades it would be almost 180,000 points for 4 nights. If I can get my upgrade I should get it for about 40,000 so it makes it more than reasonable.
> 
> Jason



Great deal with the discounts! I am not VIP, so I pay full price


----------



## whitesandbluewater (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. Seawatch sounds like a good match. We have a 5 month old boy, 3 year old boy, 5 year old girl and a 10 year old boy. We are looking to purchase at Myrtle Beach. I also saw the listings on ebay. Im keeping my eyes open for a good deal.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jun 12, 2012)

whitesandbluewater said:


> Thanks for the responses. Seawatch sounds like a good match. We have a 5 month old boy, 3 year old boy, 5 year old girl and a 10 year old boy. We are looking to purchase at Myrtle Beach. I also saw the listings on ebay. Im keeping my eyes open for a good deal.



Just remember the only reason to purchase MB is if you want to stay there in the summer and you can book a year out. If either of those 2 things are not true or not possible then MB is an expensive place to own. If you are looking for cheap MB listings I looked at wyndhamowners.org and there are a few out there for free or close to it. 

Jason


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 13, 2012)

Who thinks Myrtle Beach re-sale prices are not going up?

154,000 Wyndham Points SeaWatch Plantation Timeshare SC See original listing 
Image not available 
Item condition: -- 
Ended: Jun 13, 201210:00:17 PDT 
Winning bid: US $2,225.00 [ 52 bids ] 
Shipping: Local pick-up offered. 
Item location: Myrtle Beach, SC, United States 
Seller: Member id snownsun4ever ( Feedback Score Of 992) |Seller's other items


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jun 13, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Who thinks Myrtle Beach re-sale prices are not going up?
> 
> 154,000 Wyndham Points SeaWatch Plantation Timeshare SC See original listing
> Image not available
> ...



That one is closer to $500. No closing, no resort transfer and no paying MF until transferred which is usually required on other ebay purchases. If you look at the rest of the myrtle beach completed auctions, there are over a dozen that closed for less than $200 and some for similar points that didn't sell at $1. You may need to find a more apples to apples comparison.  

Jason


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 13, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> That one is closer to $500. No closing, no resort transfer and no paying MF until transferred which is usually required on other ebay purchases. If you look at the rest of the myrtle beach completed auctions, there are over a dozen that closed for less than $200 and some for similar points that didn't sell at $1. You may need to find a more apples to apples comparison.
> 
> Jason



You are right that the fine print needs reading.  There are two Westwinds up earlier today.  One wants about $1,000 dollars plus bid, the other one wants the bid price.  Take a wild guess on which one got the bid and which one did not.  When I counted the number of Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Mrytle Beach auctions, I counted 6 total.  That is mind boggling in light of the hugh number of timeshares under the Wyndham banner in Myrtle Beach.  By comparision, when I counted the Smokey Mountain resort, they had four.  That is a little over half of all of Myrtle Beach.  This is particularly significant because Smokey Mountain maintance fees are so much lower than Myrtle Beach.  Just as a side line, people buying re-sale at Smokey Mountain need to check with Wyndham on that unit.  Some of them have ARP rights into Myrtle Beach.  I am surprised the regular E-Bay re-sellers have not picked up on this and put that in their Smokey Mountain adds.


----------



## Renny30 (Jun 13, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> That one is closer to $500. No closing, no resort transfer and no paying MF until transferred which is usually required on other ebay purchases. If you look at the rest of the myrtle beach completed auctions, there are over a dozen that closed for less than $200 and some for similar points that didn't sell at $1. You may need to find a more apples to apples comparison.
> 
> Jason



I was shocked when I saw that today. I thought why would they pay so much when folks didn't even bid on a couple of others and one closed the other night at $150. Even the savings on closing and transer don't add up to that bid. Perhaps it was because the others were biennual.


----------



## Renny30 (Jun 13, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Just as a side line, people buying re-sale at Smokey Mountain need to check with Wyndham on that unit.  Some of them have ARP rights into Myrtle Beach.  I am surprised the regular E-Bay re-sellers have not picked up on this and put that in their Smokey Mountain adds.



Are you saying some of the units at Smoky Mtns are deeded weeks, converted to points? I thought the resort was all UDI.


----------



## antjmar (Jun 13, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> no paying MF until transferred which is usually required on other ebay purchases.


While I agree with you about needing a few more examples.  Usually you pay the MF since you are getting this years points. In this case you arent getting any points till July 1st and you will be paying MF by August.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 13, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> Are you saying some of the units at Smoky Mtns are deeded weeks, converted to points? I thought the resort was all UDI.



Do not know if Smokey Mountain has fixed weeks or not.  I am refering to UDI at Smokey Mountain (deeded property, not Club Wyndham Access).  At least some of these contracts have ARP at Smokey Mountain and Reciprical ARP in Myrtle Beach.  I have one of these contracts.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 13, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> I was shocked when I saw that today. I thought why would they pay so much when folks didn't even bid on a couple of others and one closed the other night at $150. Even the savings on closing and transer don't add up to that bid. Perhaps it was because the others were biennual.



Or, perhaps, Myrtle Beach re-sale for Wyndham Vaction Resorts is starting to heat up.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jun 14, 2012)

antjmar said:


> While I agree with you about needing a few more examples.  Usually you pay the MF since you are getting this years points. In this case you arent getting any points till July 1st and you will be paying MF by August.



I don't agree with paying this years MF even if I get this years points. If I were to purchase a contract now with a January use year,  I wouldn't get access to the points until probably September or October and then I only have a couple to try and find something last minute that would work in my schedule and somewhere that would have availability. So I don't see how paying the full year's MF is "fair" when I am getting maybe 5-10% of the use out of the points (if you consider a year to actually include 22 months because of being able to book 10 months out). It has never made sense to me to back pay maintenance fees. Even in this case with the points starting in July, it would be hard to do a "summer vacation" with them because they most of this summer is booked and they are expired at the end of June next year. It has been very rare where we have actually had points available once our use year started. I know sellers on eBay and elsewhere will disagree with me but that is how I look at it. 

Jason


----------



## regatta333 (Jun 14, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Do not know if Smokey Mountain has fixed weeks or not.  I am refering to UDI at Smokey Mountain (deeded property, not Club Wyndham Access).  At least some of these contracts have ARP at Smokey Mountain and Reciprical ARP in Myrtle Beach.  I have one of these contracts.



I believe RARP only gives you the right to book at 11 months, not 13.


----------



## Renny30 (Jun 14, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Do not know if Smokey Mountain has fixed weeks or not.  I am refering to UDI at Smokey Mountain (deeded property, not Club Wyndham Access).  At least some of these contracts have ARP at Smokey Mountain and Reciprical ARP in Myrtle Beach.  I have one of these contracts.



Wow! You're right. Ebayers would be missing out if they advertise this. I last did a Smoky Mtns sales presentation in 2007 and they didn't mention this. I think I would have been a sucker and went for it. 

Have you tried or successfully been able to get anything during weeks 23-27 in MB with your RARP?


----------



## antjmar (Jun 14, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> I don't agree with paying this years MF even if I get this years points. If I were to purchase a contract now with a January use year,  I wouldn't get access to the points until probably September or October and then I only have a couple to try and find something last minute that would work in my schedule and somewhere that would have availability. So I don't see how paying the full year's MF is "fair" when I am getting maybe 5-10% of the use out of the points (if you consider a year to actually include 22 months because of being able to book 10 months out). It has never made sense to me to back pay maintenance fees. Even in this case with the points starting in July, it would be hard to do a "summer vacation" with them because they most of this summer is booked and they are expired at the end of June next year. It has been very rare where we have actually had points available once our use year started. I know sellers on eBay and elsewhere will disagree with me but that is how I look at it.
> 
> Jason


Jason, I actually agree with you about the MF prepayment. 
What I was debating was the $500 figure you  said  that it cost the buyer. I did not feel that was accurate. The buyer got free closing (lets say $500 which is high) free transfer (300) and no points this year. He paid $2225 for a contract with no points till July.
$2225 - 500 - 300 so IMO he paid about $1425+.


----------



## Renny30 (Jun 14, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> I don't agree with paying this years MF even if I get this years points. If I were to purchase a contract now with a January use year,  I wouldn't get access to the points until probably September or October and then I only have a couple to try and find something last minute that would work in my schedule and somewhere that would have availability. So I don't see how paying the full year's MF is "fair" when I am getting maybe 5-10% of the use out of the points (if you consider a year to actually include 22 months because of being able to book 10 months out). It has never made sense to me to back pay maintenance fees. Even in this case with the points starting in July, it would be hard to do a "summer vacation" with them because they most of this summer is booked and they are expired at the end of June next year. It has been very rare where we have actually had points available once our use year started. I know sellers on eBay and elsewhere will disagree with me but that is how I look at it.
> 
> Jason



I was going to ask about this today. I am talking with an owner who wants me to pay 2012 MFs. I want the points, but I'm thinking this is a deal breaker. I don't need them. If I was assured that I could use them for my end of Sept vacation in Orlando, I'd be cool with it, but I'm not assured that if we get going on the deal that I would have the points before Sept or October, possibly later, so then what do I do with them? If Wyndham drags their feet on my RCI membership I could cut it close to the very end of the year to even deposit them with RCI and honestly, I'm not interested in exchanging. More expense. I have no use for her points unless I'm missing something. 

The deal is she is selling it for $300 or best offer/willing to spilt transfer and closing.  I offered to pay all transfer and closing, no money. I figured that evened out and now she brings up MFs. I want the points, but I'm not sure about paying close to $600 in MF for points I have to stress over.


----------



## antjmar (Jun 14, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> I was going to ask about this today. I am talking with an owner who wants me to pay 2012 MFs. I want the points, but I'm thinking this is a deal breaker. I don't need them. If I was assured that I could use them for my end of Sept vacation in Orlando, I'd be cool with it, but I'm not assured that if we get going on the deal that I would have the points before Sept or October, possibly later, so then what do I do with them? If Wyndham drags their feet on my RCI membership I could cut it close to the very end of the year. I have no use for her points.
> 
> The deal is she is selling it for $300 or best offer/willing to spilt transfer and closing.  I offered to pay all transfer and closing, no money. I figured that evened out and now she brings up MFs. I want the points, but I'm not sure about paying close to $600 in MF for points I have to stress over.



My last 2 contracts took about 4-6 weeks total to show up in my account.
 If you are going to a Wyndham in September have her book it now in your name (possible $99 guest certificate fee) and done. No RCI exchange fees to worry about and  you get to use this years points!


----------



## Renny30 (Jun 14, 2012)

antjmar said:


> My last 2 contracts took about 4-6 weeks total to show up in my account. If you are going to a Wyndham in September have her book it now in your name (possible $99 guest certificate fee) and done. No RCI exchange fees to worry about and  you get to use this years points!



All the Ebayers have this posted in their adds:

*Due to recent changes in Wyndham’s reservation policies, we are no longer able to make guest reservations or transfer points while the transfer is in process. You will be able to make reservations and take full advantage of your points once Wyndham acknowledges transfer of ownership.*

Is what you're suggesting different?


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 14, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> Wow! You're right. Ebayers would be missing out if they advertise this. I last did a Smoky Mtns sales presentation in 2007 and they didn't mention this. I think I would have been a sucker and went for it.
> 
> Have you tried or successfully been able to get anything during weeks 23-27 in MB with your RARP?



The Smokey Mountain contract we inherited had this feature.  The subsequent one we purchased did not.  I have checked with Wyndham a couple of times and the RARP is on the older contract.  I do not use ARP so I never have tried it.  I have heard their are blackout dates on RARP, I do not know if they are waiverable or not.

Times are a changing.  Just called Wyndham, since I am a plantium member the reciprical ARP right that used to be with that contract are no longer.  I do not think I am liking the changes that are happening in Wyndhamland.  There position appears to be that the rules for Platium limit the RARP rights to 2 per year (see "The Good Life VIP Owner Benifits).  They indicated that my RARP rights are now limited to just thoughs provided by the Platium VIP rules.

Prior to the recent changes to the VIP program, I had three RARP rights (two from the VIP program, one through the Smokey Mountain timeshare.  Now, it is limited to just two.

Called Owner Care.  They confirmed once a VIP Platinum Member, RARP rights received from prior purchases no longer count.  The max. limit for VIP Platimum is 2 per year.  They cited current Wyndham policy.


----------



## antjmar (Jun 14, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> I am talking with an owner who wants me to pay 2012 MFs.


Sorry based on this I thought you were buying directly from someone, not e-bay.


----------



## Renny30 (Jun 14, 2012)

antjmar said:


> Sorry based on this I thought you were buying directly from someone, not e-bay.



I am buying directly from someone, but I guess I assumed because the ebayers say you can't make a ressie for a guest that it was a Wyndham rule? Is it not?


----------



## Renny30 (Jun 14, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> The Smokey Mountain contract we inherited had this feature.  The subsequent one we purchased did not.  I have checked with Wyndham a couple of times and the RARP is on the older contract.  I do not use ARP so I never have tried it.  I have heard their are blackout dates on RARP, I do not know if they are waiverable or not.
> 
> Times are a changing.  Just called Wyndham, since I am a plantium member the reciprical ARP right that used to be with that contract are no longer.  I do not think I am liking the changes that are happening in Wyndhamland.



Interesting how they change the rules when they want. I mean it's a contract, so without an end date it shouldn't end. I think this is why I've decided I'm only willing to buy points where I plan to vacation annually.


----------



## antjmar (Jun 14, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> I am buying directly from someone, but I guess I assumed because the ebayers say you can't make a ressie for a guest that it was a Wyndham rule? Is it not?


not everything ebay says is true. 
an individual can do this for you.  
Also, if he is plat VIP I think he can still bank them for you ($39 fee). I had my last contract banked since I didnt want any more points for this year (or to deposit them with RCI)  and the seller was a VIP.


----------



## Renny30 (Jun 14, 2012)

antjmar said:


> not everything ebay says is true.
> an individual can do this for you.
> Also, if he is plat VIP I think he can still bank them for you ($39 fee). I had my last contract banked since I didnt want any more points for this year (or to deposit them with RCI)  and the seller was a VIP.



Okay, so even if I had her make the ressie - I would only use 65K points at Bonnet Creek for week 37. There would still be close to 60K points left. MF fees would be about what it would cost for me to rent for 5 nights in Orlando. I'm gaining nothing but an easy transition into this deal, which BTW could be worth it, but is there anything I could do with the points that would push them into 2013 other than an RCI deposit? Assuming she's not platinum.

BTW - Thanks for these answers. This is invaluable information. I appreciate it.


----------



## antjmar (Jun 14, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> Okay, so even if I had her make the ressie - I would only use 65K points at Bonnet Creek for week 37. There would still be close to 60K points left. MF fees would be about what it would cost for me to rent for 5 nights in Orlando. I'm gaining nothing but an easy transition into this deal, which BTW could be worth it, but is there anything I could do with the points that would push them into 2013 other than an RCI deposit?
> 
> BTW - Thanks for these answers. This is invaluable information. I appreciate it.



your welcome.
IF the seller is Plat VIP then he can still "bank" them (its actually called a credit pool) for you.  If not RCI is the only option. Which IMO is not a good one...


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 14, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> Interesting how they change the rules when they want. I mean it's a contract, so without an end date it shouldn't end. I think this is why I've decided I'm only willing to buy points where I plan to vacation annually.



Wyndham can change the rules under the terms of the contracts.  This is the first time I have come across a case where the VIP Platinum program was used to limit rights.  I was not with Wyndham when the limits on guests passes and point transfers between accounts was permitted.  Since I do not use ARP or RARP, it does not affect me much.  But I do not think much of what appears to be a continuing effort to limit or eliminate the benifits of this program.


----------



## Renny30 (Jun 14, 2012)

antjmar said:


> your welcome.
> IF the seller is Plat VIP then he can still "bank" them (its actually called a credit pool) for you.  If not RCI is the only option. Which IMO is not a good one...



Okay, great. Thanks again.


----------



## antjmar (Jun 14, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> Okay, great. Thanks again.


No Problem Just some additional info regarding the credit pool. 
I assumed January use year if that's not the case that could change things.
For Gold VIP its 6 months after start date for Plat VIP its 9 months after start date.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 14, 2012)

*Buyer Beware*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WYNDHAM-OCE...10894663983?pt=Timeshares&hash=item19d1d6492f

I just called the Resort at the number listed below, they stated  they are not affiliated with Wyndham and that Resort Association  Management  is the entity that handles the timeshares at this location.   They did confirm their address is 9550 Shore Drive.
P.S.  I own their and their actual name is Sands Ocean Club.  It is my understanding that Wyndham does own or controls some timeshare units at the Sands Ocean Club.  
Personally, I would not buy a timeshare at Wyndham Ocean Sands.  If I were going to buy at Sands Ocean Club, that might be a different story.  This resort can be used as a PIC with a new purchase into the Wyndham System and its maintenance fees are reasonable.  Additionally, leases can be gotten for this property (I got mine through Wyndham in conjunction with a new purchase at Towers on the Grove).  The following are extracts from the ad.   

WYNDHAM OCEAN SANDS RESORT RED WEEK MYRTLE BEACH, SOUTH CAROLINA
LOCATED IN THE ARCADIAN DUNES SECTION OF MYRTLE BEACH

9550 Shore Drive 
Myrtle Beach,  SC  29572 
USA 
Resort telephone number: 843/497-3050


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jun 14, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> I am buying directly from someone, but I guess I assumed because the ebayers say you can't make a ressie for a guest that it was a Wyndham rule? Is it not?



The problem with the "ebayers" is there is only actually like 6 -8 of them and they have many multiple contracts in one account. When there are numerous contracts in one account then you can't make the points come out of a particular contract. But if you are buying from someone then that is probably the only contract they have and the points would come out of the right place. 

Jason


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jun 14, 2012)

antjmar said:


> Jason, I actually agree with you about the MF prepayment.
> What I was debating was the $500 figure you  said  that it cost the buyer. I did not feel that was accurate. The buyer got free closing (lets say $500 which is high) free transfer (300) and no points this year. He paid $2225 for a contract with no points till July.
> $2225 - 500 - 300 so IMO he paid about $1425+.



With not having to take over MF until points are transferred, you are "skipping" out on paying probably the first 9 - 10 months of MF which is another $600 - $700. My figure was still off slightly but that would make it closer. Most ebay sellers would require the jan - sept payments even if the points renew in July.

Jason


----------



## Renny30 (Jun 14, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> The problem with the "ebayers" is there is only actually like 6 -8 of them and they have many multiple contracts in one account. When there are numerous contracts in one account then you can't make the points come out of a particular contract. But if you are buying from someone then that is probably the only contract they have and the points would come out of the right place.
> 
> Jason



Okay, I see. I know this person has at least two other contracts. She's selling all her points - one contract in MB, one in Colorado and the third in Branson I think. I'm only interested in MB, so is that the same as the Ebayers?


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 14, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> Okay, I see. I know this person has at least two other contracts. She's selling all her points - one contract in MB, one in Colorado and the third in Branson I think. I'm only interested in MB, so is that the same as the Ebayers?



No, absolutly not, if you know the person that is a disqualifying factor on how I would define that term.  If that is a VIP account as it now stands, and you know the person, you might want to consider just taking over the management of the account and use guest passes pursuant to a privete agreement between the parties.  If this is done, do not forget to have an attorney do up a Limited Power of Attorney on the account and file it with Wyndham.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jun 15, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Wyndham can change the rules under the terms of the contracts.  This is the first time I have come across a case where the VIP Platinum program was used to limit rights.  I was not with Wyndham when the limits on guests passes and point transfers between accounts was permitted.  Since I do not use ARP or RARP, it does not affect me much.  But I do not think much of what appears to be a continuing effort to limit or eliminate the benifits of this program.



RR:

You are right on!

The answer is  simple.

In the goode olde days Wyndham was  adding  around 25K new victims a year.  Currently Main Man says  average sale is $22K+ so use for discussion purposes. So take $22K times 25K and you get a pile of money.

Now you take  new sales last two years  were just 4K each. Big drop in  revenue.

In the good olde days the $12 million  cash plus replacing all VIP discount points with Developer inventory  Wyndham sales paid  VOI Trust was beer money.

So, it is an easy income  increaser to cut VIP  benefits which  they  can even eliminate.


----------

